

Ask HN: Online community for solopreneurs/bootstrappers? - hmngwy

Hmm.. well?
======
dylanhassinger
Dynamite Circle by tropicalmba.com is the best

also there is Fizzle.co

and Micropreneur Academy
[http://www.micropreneur.com/](http://www.micropreneur.com/) by Rob Walling

~~~
bengali3
+1 for micropreneur.com. & microconf ( microconf.com/videos-2014.html) also
see Rob and Mike's podcast at
[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/)

------
saltvedt
[http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/)

------
cotsog
[http://www.bootstrappers.io/](http://www.bootstrappers.io/)

